# Testofen



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

This any good ? Reading mix reviews. I know I know jump on the real thing lol. Just doing a bit of research.

Some plants have VERY strong effects in other ways so thought why not.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Just a food supp containing fenugreek mate. Save your money and just buy fenugreek, which has shown some limited results in studies:

https://examine.com/supplements/fenugreek/


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Right I'm going to the dark side. Might start HGH


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Owl man said:


> This any good ? Reading mix reviews. I know I know jump on the real thing lol. Just doing a bit of research.
> 
> Some plants have VERY strong effects in other ways so thought why not.


 No supplement like this is going to make a significant enough difference to testosterone levels to be worth bothering with. Not that I'm encouraging you to start taking AAS, due to the substantial short and long term health risks.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Right I'm going to the dark side. Might start HGH


 HGH is pointless by itself! Read swole trolls first cycle guide


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

superdrol said:


> HGH is pointless by itself!


 Not necessarily true - depends what you are looking for.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Not necessarily true - depends what you are looking for.


 What will it give ? P


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Better sleep, weight loss and promote faster recovery from injury from what I can see. In pro bb-ers it's sort of the cherry on top of the cake. I'm considering it or something similar (peptides) for plantar fasciitis if it doesn't ease up after the Rugby season finishes. Pscarb kindly suggested something. I cannot recall what but I wrote it down and getting the bit of paper means having to get off the sofa and that's bloody uncomfortable at the moment.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Better sleep, weight loss and promote faster recovery from injury from what I can see. In pro bb-ers it's sort of the cherry on top of the cake. I'm considering it or something similar (peptides) for plantar fasciitis if it doesn't ease up after the Rugby season finishes. Pscarb kindly suggested something. I cannot recall what but I wrote it down and getting the bit of paper means having to get off the sofa and that's bloody uncomfortable at the moment.


 Does it help with building muscle. Again I'm reading mix reviews ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Does it help with building muscle. Again I'm reading mix reviews ?


 Not really is the short answer. It's also somewhat inappropriately named, as it's actually an amino acid. In the case of the highly trained, there are benefits. For you, probably not. Don't get me wrong, you may sleep and recover a little better and this will benefit training but you need to have a perfect diet/training regime in place in order to see benefits.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Not really is the short answer. It's also somewhat inappropriately named, as it's actually an amino acid. In the case of the highly trained, there are benefits. For you, probably not. Don't get me wrong, you may sleep and recover a little better and this will benefit training but you need to have a perfect diet/training regime in place in order to see benefits.


 I'm reading about it now.

https://draxe.com/human-growth-hormone/

says helps fractured bones, may benefit my leg etc.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'm reading about it now.
> 
> https://draxe.com/human-growth-hormone/
> 
> says helps fractured bones, may benefit my leg etc.


 Maybe make a post in the ama thread as I'm sure ElChapo will be able to comment.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Owl man said:


> What will it give ? P


 improves lipolysis, increased fat free mass, improved sleep, joint and tendon healing, skin tightening.

but its not as dramatic as AAS and isnt going to replace them either - i would use near the end of and post cycle to help keep gains personally.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> improves lipolysis, increased fat free mass, improved sleep, joint and tendon healing, skin tightening.
> 
> but its not as dramatic as AAS and isnt going to replace them either - i would use near the end of and post cycle to help keep gains personally.


 So no good just on its own ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Owl man said:


> So no good just on its own ?


 Yes its good on its own for the purposes I stated.

but as a straight bodybuilding drug its underpowered alone.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yes its good on its own for the purposes I stated.
> 
> but as a straight bodybuilding drug its underpowered alone.


 Thanks. I'm a recovering alcoholic and no way ready to do my first cycle yet. I'm also recovering from a broken leg. Would it be ok to start now to help with the above until I'm ready to start a cycle ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'm also recovering from a broken leg


 I cannot see as it will help with the fracture itself. It may help with any soft tissue damage that also occurred when you broke it. I have broken my leg and arm in my time and the broken bone itself healed quickly.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I cannot see as it will help with the fracture itself. It may help with any soft tissue damage that also occurred when you broke it. I have broken my leg and arm in my time and the broken bone itself healed quickly.


 I'm also thinking, fat loss, and a general good feeling.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Thanks. I'm a recovering alcoholic and no way ready to do my first cycle yet. I'm also recovering from a broken leg. Would it be ok to start now to help with the above until I'm ready to start a cycle ?


 Yeah mate I've followed your journal I'm aware of where you are at. It wont help the broken leg.

I cant tell you if something is OK to start that's a decision you make yourself.

Personally I think its a waste until you can get in the gym 100% - but you do what you feel is right for yourself, its only how we all learn.

But if you have the money to just run HGH all the time then maybe it isn't :lol:


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yeah mate I've followed your journal I'm aware of where you are at. It wont help the broken leg.
> 
> I cant tell you if something is OK to start that's a decision you make yourself.
> 
> ...


 I'll keep at the basics for now. Thanks all.

Is there any other supplements I should be taking. Apart from multi etc


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'll keep at the basics for now. Thanks all.
> 
> Is there any other supplements I should be taking. Apart from multi etc


 A healthy diet, little or no booze. Stay clear of cigarettes and meat containing nitrates (bacon) and keep hydrated is all you need to do really. I take a multivitamin also.

Download MyFitnessPal and track calories and macros on that for cutting and bulking. As a rule of thumb, maintenance for most blokes is about 2250 calories. Adjust accordingly. You don't need protein powder.

Strengh training 4 times a week + 3 blocks of cardio. Concentrate on compounds, there really is no need to complicate it. Take a look at the StrongLifts template. Some of the big lads in here who compete like jake maguire and swole troll base their entire routines around the basic stuff as detailed in the picture:


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> A healthy diet, little or no booze. Stay clear of cigarettes and meat containing nitrates (bacon) and keep hydrated is all you need to do really. I take a multivitamin also.
> 
> Download MyFitnessPal and track calories and macros on that for cutting and bulking. As a rule of thumb, maintenance for most blokes is about 2250 calories. Adjust accordingly. You don't need protein powder.
> 
> ...


 You just said my whole routine lol. As above all is what I'm doing. Had to stop the strong lifts cos of broken leg. Still doing, bench, over head etc just not squat. I've put them into a push/pull but no legs.

Diet good, 500 defecit all clean.

No smokjng, booze once a week but will drop that when time is right.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sasnak said:


> View attachment 154141


 Shame that picture doesn't show the proper deadlift start position, with the bar on the ground.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Shame that picture doesn't show the proper deadlift start position, with the bar on the ground.


 I'd add to the above that you can usually get away with poor-ish form and not end up injuring yourself with most excercise movements, however special care has to be taken when deadlifting.

Study videos and get someone to look at technique (for all movements, but deadlifts in particular)


----------

